# خرائط اللوحات الكهربائية( بيان راي)



## ستار سلمان (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
من خلال تصفحي للملتقى لم الاحظ اي اهتمام بالمسائل الكهربائية الخاصة باجهزة التكييف 
بانواعها(الخرائط الكهربائية)للمكيف الجداري,السبلت ,البكج يونت,الجلر الخ
حيث ان مهندس الصيانة بامس الحاجة لها اثناء عملية التصليح
حيث هناك عدد كبير من الكادر الاحظهم ليس لديهم معرفة بكيفية تصليح الاعطال الكهربائية
ارجو من السادة المهندسين اعطاء الموضوع الاهمية لخدمة اعضاء الملتقى وخصوصا من
السادة المشرفين.


----------



## السيد صابر (31 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز السؤال هو اقصر الطرق للحصول علي المعلومه
اسئل عن الدائرة التي تريد معرفتها وان شاء الله ستجد الاجابه
شكرا في رعايه الله السيد صابر


----------



## air_con (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام ةعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

((اخي العزيز السؤال هو اقصر الطرق للحصول علي المعلومه
اسئل عن الدائرة التي تريد معرفتها وان شاء الله ستجد الاجابه
شكرا في رعايه الله السيد صابر))
اخي العزيز كما قال الاخ السيد صابر السؤال هو اقرب الطرق للوصول الى المعلومة اضم صوتي معه 
لان الدوائر الكهربائية كثيرة ومختلفة .. وشكراا


----------



## أبو الأمير (1 أغسطس 2006)

اتمنى ان تفيدونا في هذا المجال


----------



## ستار سلمان (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخواني على اهتمامكم بالموضوع
ان فكرتي هي عمل مرجع لاخواني المهندسين يضم ما امكن من الخرائط المتوفرة لديكم للرجوع اليها
مباشرة عند مصادفته اي عطل في مجال الصيانة لسرعة انجازه
مع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## اشرف 66 (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

و انا ايضا اضم صوتى للاخ ستار سليمان

فليبدأ الاخوة المهندسين ببيان الشبكة الكهربائيه عن القاعده الاولى للمكيف الوندوز او مكييف المجزأ (سبليت يونت)

اى نوضع خطوة خطوة للشبكة الكهربائيه للمكيف المنزلى و نبدئها من الصفر لغايه ما توصل له العلم

من تشغيل و تحكم .

شكرا لكم


----------



## 000403 (2 أغسطس 2006)

وانا ايدك الراي يا اخي 
وبارك الله فيك على هذا الطرح


----------



## على حسن على (3 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
انضم مع هذه الاقتراح رسم اكبر عدد من الدوائر الكهربيه


----------



## شعلاوي (3 أغسطس 2006)

الله يجزاك خير اخوي على هذه المبادره الطيبه


----------



## ستار سلمان (14 أغسطس 2006)

*اهتمام رجاءءءءءءءءءءء*

شكرا اخواني على اهتمامكم بالموضوع
ان فكرتي هي عمل مرجع لاخواني المهندسين يضم ما امكن من الخرائط المتوفرة لديكم للرجوع اليها
مباشرة عند مصادفته اي عطل في مجال الصيانة لسرعة انجازه
مع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## حسين علي عبد (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
عاشت هذه الافكار وبودي ان اضيف ان نلم بالخرائط الكهربائية لمكيف السلرة وخاصةالحديثة منها


----------



## حسين علي عبد (15 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا" ورد سهوا السيارة وليس السلرة . مع فائق الاعتذار


----------



## الهواري2000 (21 أغسطس 2009)

اريد اعرف طريقة توصيل الفولتيج مع الكباستور والكباس مع العلم ان الجهاز شارب واريد معرفت فائدة الفولتيج في الدائرة


----------



## رائد حمامرة (21 أغسطس 2009)

ايها الاخوة من يملك اي معلومة بهذا المجال يجب ان يقدمها دون تحديد شيئ معين
فانسان خبير في كهرباء المكيفات يجب ان يعمل المرجع لوحدة او ان يقدم ما يملك وفقا لما يحدث او حدث معه خلال عمله مثلا او بالاعتماد على اي طرح يراه مناسب فانهار المياه العذبة تجري دون ان تطلب من احد ان يشق لها الطريق وهكذا يرتوي منها كل ظمان وعابر سبيل

ارجو ان تكون كلماتي واضحة وان يبدا كل انسان بتقديم ما عنده
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
والله فكرة رائعة جدا بس يا جماعة خلينا ننوع شوية وايضا احنا عاوزين نعرف عن الشاحنات المبردة ودوائرها الكهربائية انا كنت اصيح ديما على هذا الموضوع الحساس علاشان بعض المناطق النائية في بلادنا العربية بتعاني الناس اوي من ده ياريت ياشباب تركزوا شوية على الموضوع الحساس :20::56:




​


----------



## اشرف 66 (22 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم

طال انتظارناا اين الخرائط


----------



## toktok66 (22 أغسطس 2009)

صحيح العقل زينه
ما اكثر الخرائط على المنتدى-لجميع الانواع والاصناف والكتب
وانتم تصرخون هنا -وتتألمون لانكم طلبتم ولم يرد عليكم هنا---------lol


----------



## karlo89 (21 فبراير 2010)

لا يوجد اي شي ف مجال الكهرباء
اريييييييد خرائط


----------



## refaay81 (21 فبراير 2010)

اين توجد الخرائط


----------



## بسيوني حسن (21 فبراير 2010)

اين الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (21 فبراير 2010)

طيب وفى الاخر برده مفيش حاجه اه الحل


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (4 أغسطس 2010)

الخريطة الكهربائية لاي جهاز موجودة بداخله.ويمكن استخدامهاحسب الاحرف والارقام.وشكرا


----------



## محمد122417326 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

تحياتى 
اضم صوتى لكم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد لله كلنا مجتمعين 
بس فين البدايه


----------



## سمير مهيوب (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي سؤالي هو تظهر اشارة e2 في سبلت 2طن نوع كونكورد ما هو الحل برأيكم زشكرا للجهود


----------



## جاسم عبد الستار مك (30 ديسمبر 2010)

* السلام عليكم 
انا اشكر السيد ستار سلمان على اقنراحة الجيد -- عمل مرجع يضم كل الخرائط التي ممكن الحصول عليها 
\\\جاسم\\\
*


----------



## رائد حمامرة (30 ديسمبر 2010)

نحن ان شاء الله بانتظاركم هنا: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142351-15.html#post1998485


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

يمكن لحضراتكم زيارة موضوعنا دوائر التحكم لأجهزة التكييف المختلفة سوف تحصل بأمر الله على إجابات كثيرة لأسئلتك وتمنياتى لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t225506.html


----------



## حسن الهوا (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## صامدعامد (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## samo22 (17 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز السؤال هو اقصر الطرق للحصول علي المعلومه
اسئل عن الدائرة التي تريد معرفتها وان شاء الله ستجد الاجابه


----------



## ابو النور العراقي (9 يونيو 2011)

*اهتمام*

السلام عليكم ارجو عرض الدائرة الالكترونية لكارت السبلت حيث انه هناك اعطال لايمكننا تحديدها بالكارت .........وشكرا" لكم


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (11 يونيو 2011)

_السلام عيكم ورحمه الله وبركاتو اخي المهندس ستارسلمان اقدم عليها اسئل الله ان يجعالها في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم وكي تعم الفائده بعون الله دع الخطوه اللتي تليها هيه كيفيه معرفه وتحديدالاعطال الكهربائيه ولكي لاتخطلت علي المبتدئ مع العطل الميكانيكي اقترح عليك ان نوضح كل عطل كهربائي كيف التعرف عليه والاعطال التي يسببها واجهزه القياس التي عبرها يمكن تحديدالعطل سريعا وبعون الله كل من في الملتقى لن يبخل عليك وسيخرج موضوعك وسيكون مرجع مهم لكل من يهمه الامر وجزاك الله كل خير_​


----------

